# turkeys....



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

tell me where you think these outstanding photos were taken...

https://picasaweb.google.com/frank.bark ... 3687078770

gorgeous.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

I am going to guess up in Southeast Idaho just east of Preston.


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

take a close look at the background from the ridge picture and the town and what looks to be either the great salt lake or utah lake in the background... i really dont know.


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

ps - was heading down to the boulder on tuesday and saw about 50 turkeys just out of scipio... biggest flock of turkeys i have ever seen in one spot.


----------



## gbaumer (Mar 23, 2012)

Looks like the Bountiful hills. I have almost hit these birds multiple times while golfing.


----------



## WeaselBrandGameCalls (Aug 16, 2010)

Great batch of photos!


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Very nice photos, thanks for sharing.


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

thats antelope island in the back ground... my guess is above bountiful somewhere


----------



## Huntin_Fever (Feb 27, 2012)

These turkeys are killing me! I've been following this flock for a while now and they are smart little guys. They stay in those hills but are still within city limits by a mile making them impossible to hunt due to regulations... Pretty birds though and very fun to look at


----------



## Seabass (May 20, 2013)

That's in bountiful. Its on private property but no one checks you. Its a tuff hike up there and almost not worth it. These birds are smart one and are very difficult to get close to. Good luck if you go after them you're going to need it. My advice is to go very early and don't move around cause there are so many spots where they can see you.


----------

